# Bargain Book Finds: June 2010



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the May 2010 bargain book thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23886.msg446054.html#msg446054

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Major book from a major author, still a bargain at $1.99...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Murder at Avedon Hill by P.G. Holyfield

Have not read. . .but looks like an interesting mashup of Fantasy and Murder Mystery. . . .only $2.39


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.99

(Sorry if this is a repost, I don't think I've seen it before)


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Both are $3.99 -- the second book in the series is not a bargain, it's $6.99, which makes no sense to me...


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$2.62


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

This was an excellent read and only 1.00


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Kristan Higgins is a popular contemporary romance author:

$3.60










$4.50


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks interesting. 0.99


----------



## elbereth (Oct 25, 2009)

Read the first book and liked it, so thought I'd give this one a try at $4.79


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

$4.95

Loved this book as a podcast when I first heard it. Its a gentle, mellow coming of age story set in a merchant ship in the future. No space battles or military which is quite a change of pace for me, but it was surprisingly fun to read.

*ok....i don't know why I can't get linkmaker 1.0 to work anymore *


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

(^ I think you were picking up the "link location" instead of the "image location" for the picture.)

Thanks for the find, Chad.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Margaret's Rematch, by Farida Mestek is still $2.99 at Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Margarets-Rematch-Girlebooks-Contemporary-ebook/dp/B003EEN2M2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275755962&sr=1-1

or from Girlebooks: http://girlebooks.com/ebook-catalog/farida-mestek/margarets-rematch/


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Was $4.79, Now $2.56


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Full disclosure - it's $1.99 on Amazon. You can get it free here in his experiment testing whether free downloads cannibalize sales: 
http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2010/05/steal-this-ebook.html

I ended up buying it - I've got all the Jack Daniels series on my Kindle (LOVE them!), so figured this belongs there too (especially since both my girls will read them on their Kindles too). You can also pre-order the newest Jack Daniels that comes out in October for just $2.99 *and* DRM-free!










As you scroll down on his blog, on the right you'll see links to where you can download some of his early books free.

Not only does he write terrific books, he's a huge proponent of e-books.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

On Killing: The Psychological Cost of Learning to Kill in War and Society, Lt. Col. Dave Grossman $4.05

Nothing like a specialized book! I am skipping this one, but it may be a great prize to someone.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Full disclosure - it's $1.99 on Amazon. You can get it free here in his experiment testing whether free downloads cannibalize sales:
> http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2010/05/steal-this-ebook.html
> 
> I ended up buying it - I've got all the Jack Daniels series on my Kindle (LOVE them!), so figured this belongs there too (especially since both my girls will read them on their Kindles too). You can also pre-order the newest Jack Daniels that comes out in October for just $2.99 *and* DRM-free!
> ...


Is there an order I should read his books, or can I start anywhere?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Is there an order I should read his books, or can I start anywhere?


If you're going to read the Jack Daniels series, they're best read in order - things happen that have consequences/implications, etc in the following books. The first one is Whiskey Sour.
Jack Daniels
1. Whiskey Sour (2004)
2. Bloody Mary (2005)
3. Rusty Nail (2006)
4. Dirty Martini (2007)
5. Fuzzy Navel (200
6. Cherry Bomb (2009)
7. Shaken (2011)


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Patricia Rice, MUCH ADO ABOUT MAGIC, $4.99


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Obese From The Heart: A Fat Psychiatrist Discloses (Kindle Edition)
by Sara L. Stein
$1.98

I paid full price for this back in November. Well worth it. 
Note: She doesn't have any answers, it's not a diet book! It's more about the emotional side of things. Very interesting.











(and no, I don't know her or any of her friends or anything, just saw it was on sale when I went to write my review and thought I'd post it)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Found this while over buying that book above..











$0.99 144 pages in dead tree format.


----------



## Francis (Jun 23, 2009)

Very Cool stuff! Just found the second Luthiel's Song book for .99 cents on Kindle (for some reason, the linkmaker only links the main book page).



Here's the first one also available for .99 cents on Kindle (linkmaker still not running the kindle page, but it's there):



Absolutely loved both of the books and highly recommend them for any reader.

PS Here are the direct urls to the kindle pages:

http://www.amazon.com/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-ebook/dp/B002E19K9A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Luthiels-Song-War-Mists-ebook/dp/B002IKKXMK/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I really enjoyed The Restaurant







by George Becker.

It's a marvelous nostagic trip down memory lane to the author's childhood in the Bronx in the 1940s. It's only $0.99 for the Kindle. It's a nice short read, only about two hours for me.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok - I'm trying the link maker for the first time. If it works you can thank Pidgeon92 

Here is a paranormal romance - erotica really - for just $1.99
Not sure if many here read erotica but thought I would share.











Enjoy

Jenna


----------



## Farida Mestek (Apr 26, 2010)

Radium Halos by Shelley Stout is still $2.99 at Girlebooks: http://www.girlebooks.com/ebook-catalog/shelley-stout/radium-halos/ or at Amazon Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D154606011&field-keywords=Radium+Halos&x=21&y=21


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Unitl July 1st, Lisa Gardner's Hide is .79 (Kindle store says .99 but when you go to buy it, it is .79) which includes the full text of the novel plus bonus content (sneak preview of her coming book, Live to Tell which is available as a pre-order.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Still $3.89


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

A few bargain priced by Jennifer Ashley.....

$2.62 







$2.99 







$2.99


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey a real bargain at this price:
WHITE SEED... NEW LOW SUMMER PRICE... $0.99! (492 pages in print)











I purchased it for $4.99 and enjoyed it very much.
One of my favorite kinds of books is Historical Fiction and this book about the Roanoke colony is exciting.

Just sayin....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rules of Deception - Christopher Reich - for $.99











Modifying to add that it's actually the first in a series, the third is coming out soon:

Jonathan Ransom series

1. Rules of Deception (200
2. Rules of Vengeance (2009)
3. Rules of Betrayal (2010)


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Rules of Deception - Christopher Reich - for $.99


This book is a great read.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Also not to be missed is the Ryel Saga by Carolyn Kephardt
Originally published as two (large) volumes at $6.99 each, the combined (really big) book is a terrific bargain at $2.99.
It is a great read and lots of fun.
But don't expect a Harry Potter-type read - this is adult wyzards at work. Not because of any bad language or explicit stuff, but because these are adults dealing with real dangers.











Try this one - you will enjoy it.
Just sayin......


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$3.19 $2.85


















$2.99


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Read about this one in the Dog Books thread: 







$1.99

This is the first of 3 in the series, and book 2 is also at $1.99. I enjoyed _Smoky_, and would recommend it to people who like cozy mysteries and dog stories.

Note: For some reason, the font in the samples looks kind of funny, but the font in the purchased version is the regular Kindle font.

N


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thorn in My Heart by Liz Curtis Higgs is priced at 1.59. It is the first in a series. 
Thank you Pidgeon for adding the pic!

Melissa











_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Just read _Heart Of Fire_ by Kristan Painter (one of our own):









Really enjoyed it a Romance, with some paranormal thrown into the mix.
Good story for $2.99


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I just saw this one over in Amazon Kindle Discussions group.

Good Morning Darkness by
Ruth Francisco $1.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TFET9Q/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

Has anyone else read it? No reviews so far


----------



## JInx (Jun 23, 2010)

Author of eight murder mystery novels fascinating Nicola Furlong has crafted a primer for new mystery writers. Inexpensive, through, practical and fun " You dunit Who dunit it! will have fledgling writers able to effectively craft murder mysteries. I attended her classes at college and she has condensed a six week course into this helpful $2.99 mystery primer. I highly recommend it ! Jinx

www.epubbing.com

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002R5AXAI?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002R5AXAI]







[/url]


----------



## KimME (Jan 4, 2010)

Just wanted to share I found this one on sale for 2.99 today, I bought it but haven't started it yet  It is first in a series.











Kim


----------



## Ganne (Oct 29, 2008)

This is probably not officially a bargain since it is $5.99, but it is a really popular book and reasonably priced at the moment.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.50


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.50


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.99


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.79


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Rules of Deception - Christopher Reich - for $.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just bought this one and it's down to $.79. Can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> $4.50


The first three books in this series are offered as a bundle for $9.99:

http://www.amazon.com/Chronicles-Elantra-Bundle-Courtlight-ebook/dp/B002M3I34I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1277510812&sr=1-1


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

The Captian's Bride .79
A Clearing in the Wild .99


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Some back list books by F. Paul Wilson, just published on Kindle all at $2.99:

  

Should be more coming out this month at the $2.99 price point, according to Mr. Wilson, including "Black Wind".


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Was $4.76, now $2.48


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

A couple of Alan Dean Fosters:

 

$1.80 & $3.21 respectively.

Edit -
And a $2.49 Jack Vance:


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

$3.84 right now:











_*From Booklist*
Helen, secretary in a London PR firm, has run afoul of the adage "be careful what you wish for, because it might come true." Boss Matthew, after an affair that has lasted years, suddenly leaves his wife and moves into Helen's flat. Helen's solution is to befriend the wife, using an assumed identity, of course, to persuade her to take Matthew back. But as she gets to know Sophie, she likes her too much to burden her with Matthew again. Office life has gotten dicey because she feels tainted by the affair, but there is another Helen in another department, which helps cloud the identities. Further muddying the situation, Helen meets Leo, a thoroughly attractive man. He just so happens to be Matthew's son from a previous marriage and, naturally, hates the woman ruining his father's life. Can this possibly be sorted out? Does Helen get stuck with Matthew? Do Sophie and Leo discover Helen's true identity? Does she escape her dead-end job and get a real career?_


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maria Schneider's Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom







is a favorite of mine, and it was a bargain for $0.99. Amazon has recently reduced it to $0.79, which makes it a steal.


----------



## Sassafrazzled (Mar 14, 2010)

$0.99
Just finished this one and enjoyed it. Paranormal Fantasy, not romance but not quite YA either.


----------

